#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund Lendenwirbelsäule - Wirbelkörperhämangiom >

## kalte_engelchen

Hallo, 
ich habe heute meinen Befund bekommen (starke Rückenschmerzen seid Monaten im LWS ) : 
Initiale Streckfehlhaltung der LWS ohne pathologischen Wirbelkörperhöhenminderung. Signalgebung der ISG soweit erfasst altergemäß.
Regelrechter Stand des Conus medullaris.
Flache mediane Bandscheibenverwölbung in Höhe LWK 4/5 ohne diskogene Spinalkanalenge mit bilateraler Spondylarthrose.
Im Segment LWK 5/S1 flache mediane zungenfärmige Bandscheibenverwölbung ohne Neuroforamen.
Kleine rundliche glatt berandete ein wirbelkörperhamangiomtypisches Signal aufweisende Formation der Bogenwurzel linksseitig in Höhe LWK3 7mm.
Ein foreminaler Bandscheibenproiaps ist aktuell nicht abgrenzbar.
Zystische Veränderung in Höhe SWK2 linksseitig.
Wohl kleines residuales Wirbelkörperhämangiom in Höhe LWK3. 
Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären  :Huh?:  Vorallem das Wirbelkörperhämangiom  :Huh?: 
Das wäre sehr nett. Mein Termin ist erst in ein paar Tagen beim Arzt. 
Danke :Smiley:

----------

